# Mein Sparschwein nach dem Tanken 1x



## DER SCHWERE (18 Apr. 2012)

​


----------



## LuigiHallodri (18 Apr. 2012)

Und jetzt wollen sie den Führerschein für 16-jährige.
16 und Führerschein, aber kein Geld für´s Benzin!


----------



## MarkyMark (18 Apr. 2012)

LuigiHallodri schrieb:


> Und jetzt wollen sie den Führerschein für 16-jährige.
> 16 und Führerschein, aber kein Geld für´s Benzin!



Ich hab meinen Lappen mit 16 gemacht und konnte meinen Sprit selbst zahlen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Apr. 2012)

MarkyMark schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Lappen mit 16 gemacht und konnte meinen Sprit selbst zahlen



da gabs den ja auch in galonen. Und zum Feuermachen habt ihden auch benutzt so Billig war es damals :thumbup:


----------



## krawutz (19 Apr. 2012)

So eins hab ich auch !:WOW:


----------

